# Well he shouldn't hit any curbs this year



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's the Post Office I have now and then . New guy started plowing it this year. Guess he don't want to scratch his plow.When I plowed it never had any stakes there.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

maybe thats his only account and he made too many stakes


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

> maybe thats his only account and he made too many stakes


That is way too funny!


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

guess he cant see the curbs under the snow?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

looks like someone is a union worker!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

iceyman;896817 said:


> maybe thats his only account and he made too many stakes


Nice pun action! Well played! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

I understand the comments with a sinister grin, but IMO that's thinking ahead if you have to dispatch somebody to the site that's never been there before......we got an emergency call for a church daycare yesterday, the lost the brakes on one of their trucks and the engine in the other hours later....this lot was burined under 8" of snow when i drove over to speak with the guy to find out what and where he wanted the snow moved, and i was extra anal in "spots" since i did'nt know what was what underneath.

I get the sarcasim though, but actually it's a wise move since i have no vested interest in the loss of your account so i can see it for what it is


----------



## sjones (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey new boss whats wrong whats wrong with doing the job right and the union,try it out you might be able to afford a truck made in this century!!!!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

IHI;897135 said:


> I get the sarcasim though, but actually it's a wise move since i have no vested interest in the loss of your account so i can see it for what it is


I never have a problem losing an account,they come and go because they want to see if they can save money. I had this one on and off for the past 8 years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Got something against a picket fence GV? :laughing:



PowerWagon;897111 said:


> guess he cant see the curbs under the snow?


Have you ever plowed a 6" snowfall, or any storm with wind?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;897173 said:


> Got something against a picket fence GV? :laughing:


Never,in fact I even backed into one last year!:laughing:


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

grandview;897156 said:


> I never have a problem losing an account,they come and go because they want to see if they can save money. I had this one on and off for the past 8 years.


I had an account for a decade, new manager took over and cried about my $10 increase in price to keep the margin where it needed to be for us, which based on annual plowable event averages for this place was only $100 more at the end of the winter....and i lost it because another new guy was willing to do it at my old price. At first i was like, "are you serious? for the past 10yrs you've never walked through snow ever on the property since we have it done prior to doors opening and customer hours, and your going to let me go over $100?"

Well, the new guy that got them put them low on the priority list since i drive by there on my route anyhow, it seems 10-11am is the time they tpically get a rusted ole truck on site to clear it....they open for business at 7am.

If they're that dumb, let'em be. Go find better customers, they're out there.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow too many stalks.

There could be reason why he is tired of repair plow mount or pivot on A frame from hit curb.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You can plow that circle with the plow down and not hit anything.

I heard it's his first year plowing so I guess he don't want to hurt the curbs with his new plow.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

sjones;897154 said:


> Hey new boss whats wrong whats wrong with doing the job right and the union,try it out you might be able to afford a truck made in this century!!!!!!!




Anyway...The new guy doesn't even set stakes up right. I could use 1/3 of those and mark more effectively. Plus wood stakes look cheap...especially 50mil of them..


----------



## sjones (Nov 19, 2009)

I would like to plow the chick in the grandview pic!!!!! Will not need any stakes to guide me around that!!!!!!!


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

HA HA HA HA Ha Ha


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

sjones;897245 said:


> I would like to plow the chick in the grandview pic!!!!! Will not need any stakes to guide me around that!!!!!!!


:realmad::realmad:


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

guess none of you have ever did a general lee jump over a curb.
So how many of them did you " Adjust"?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ahoron;897421 said:


> guess none of you have ever did a general lee jump over a curb.
> So how many of them did you " Adjust"?


You mean like when I accidentally put my plow into the straight position and drove around the circle?


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

so much good for the stakes.. looks like he already ran into one


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

the sad part is, this is exactly what i did out in batavia so tht the guys running the big loaders didn't take out $4k worth of curbing this season...i guess i'd rather spend $1k in wooden stakes then $8k in concrete and labor


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

redman6565;897761 said:


> the sad part is, this is exactly what i did out in batavia so tht the guys running the big loaders didn't take out $4k worth of curbing this season...i guess i'd rather spend $1k in wooden stakes then $8k in concrete and labor


Understandable. But I dont think a big loader is needed here


----------



## parnellyj (Nov 17, 2009)

stroker79;897769 said:


> Understandable. But I dont think a big loader is needed here


10-4 good buddy!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

stroker79;897769 said:


> Understandable. But I dont think a big loader is needed here


well ya i realize that, i just found it funny cause i thought i was th eonly idiot that had to stake a lot out like that but apparently not


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with the stakes. Live and learn.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JD Dave;897966 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the stakes. Live and learn.


oh we did a whole lot of learnin last year lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

redman6565;897969 said:


> oh we did a whole lot of learnin last year lol


LOL And you have the bills to prove it.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

haha that i do and the form lumber


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;897173 said:


> Got something against a picket fence GV? :laughing:
> 
> Have you ever plowed a 6" snowfall, or any storm with wind?


bet my 25 years of snow removal.. been to places never been to before. xysport


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Milwaukee;897198 said:


> Wow too many stalks.


What do corn stalks have to do with plowing?



PowerWagon;897987 said:


> bet my 25 years of snow removal.. been to places never been to before. xysport


Then you should have half a clue that curbs do not always 'stick out' of the snow. As soon as you get winds or over 6" of snow, all bets are off on obstacles.

We stake everything, except for one mall because of the delinquents that rip them all out. Every year, no matter if we've been plowing them for 30+ years or this is the first year. And yes, we have had the same customers for over 30 years.

You're comment about curbs being visible was ignorant. GV's point is\was this stake job was overkill, not that stakes aren't needed. Redman is correct, better to stake the crap out of a job than destroy curbs all winter long.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Day 2...12/10/09...Batavia=12" Snowfall so far...not curb damage to be seen!










great success!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

The guys got alot at stake on that account.....


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

the guy didnt put huge tires a lift kit and more lights than an xmas tree on his ride hence could afford a few stakes.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Man that aint nothing compared to some lots around me lol. I gotta get some pics to prove it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Update on the Post Office


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Nope, doesn't look like he hit any curbs.

Did you collect the stakes and drop them off for him?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I will as soon as the snow melts and I can find them.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

I was hoping to see turf missing


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

you should see the collection of stakes in the bed of my truck at the end of the season as they get snagged and pulled out!


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

stakes are like sissy poles on the front bumpers of trucks only there to make it look good i have plowed for 25 years and never put stakes up on my jobs think its a waste of time and money people steal them knock them over or after a big storm you can see them any more when you go to a job that you don't know you ask the property owner and if you can't walk around and find the curbs or you feel your way around slowly with the plow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

That's why we use utility flags. 

It's not as obvious as those big wood stakes, doesn't take as long to mark out a property, and once you have a 3" snowfall, they get covered up until spring, at which point you can see where everything is in the parking lot anyways, by that time.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Rock Boat;1024056 said:


> stakes are like sissy poles on the front bumpers of trucks only there to make it look good i have plowed for 25 years and never put stakes up on my jobs think its a waste of time and money people steal them knock them over or after a big storm you can see them any more when you go to a job that you don't know you ask the property owner and if you can't walk around and find the curbs or you feel your way around slowly with the plow


Well unfortunately, we can not all be as good as you are. For most of us, stakes are necessary to prevent complete destruction of the landscaping, curbing or just the grass. Once this stuff is covered up with several inches of fresh snow, you can't see where it is, and to "feel your way around slowly with the plow" is simply irresponsible and reckless. Not only can you cause significant damage to the property, but also to your plow/truck. I'm not saying one needs as many as are in the pictures here, but a few strategically places stakes can save a lot of grief, and money.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Grandview, he got your property by under bidding you. But to make up for it he charged them $2.00 per stake rental fee. Hey thats a good idea.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

MSS Mow;1024992 said:


> Well unfortunately, we can not all be as good as you are. For most of us, stakes are necessary to prevent complete destruction of the landscaping, curbing or just the grass. Once this stuff is covered up with several inches of fresh snow, you can't see where it is, and to "feel your way around slowly with the plow" is simply irresponsible and reckless. Not only can you cause significant damage to the property, but also to your plow/truck. I'm not saying one needs as many as are in the pictures here, but a few strategically places stakes can save a lot of grief, and money.


stakes are nessasary? The only thing i ever stake is when the grass joints to the pavment with no curb, i would think if you are out at your lots plowing them regularly you can still tell where most of the curbs are with minimal effort. Abotu the only thing i stake is a res. customers drive way becasue we all know they go nuts if you take out 2 inches of their lawn


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

I have only property that is staked and the client did it, they are more iron stands that mark out where the steelbeams end in their yard, well some one moved a marker 12" in from the end of an "I"beam and my brand new tire hit the end of it and tore a 4" hole in my side wall think I will stay a meter away from all markers from now on!


----------



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

Too anyone who says stake aren't necessary. You should come plow my schools. The playground areas do not have curbs. Oh and if you go off asphalt there is sand. Now I don't usually stake where there is a curb because you can generally find them. On the other hand the last contractor didn't push snow far enough and left it where the busses drop off the special ed. kids. One of the kids jumped out of bus onto snow bank, slid under bus and got ran over because no one saw him go under. So if a stake saves me from that I will put as many as possible!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry about the kid. But that sounds more like a direction thing. Doors should not be opening up on that side of the lot.

I don't stake anything either.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

maxximus98;1025302 said:


> Too anyone who says stake aren't necessary. You should come plow my schools. The playground areas do not have curbs. Oh and if you go off asphalt there is sand. Now I don't usually stake where there is a curb because you can generally find them. On the other hand the last contractor didn't push snow far enough and left it where the busses drop off the special ed. kids. One of the kids jumped out of bus onto snow bank, slid under bus and got ran over because no one saw him go under. So if a stake saves me from that I will put as many as possible!!!


not saying this isnt a terible thing to happen, but the location of where the snow was stacked wasnt due to staking, fact is, if you cant go over the curb with the snow then it should have been removed with a loader


----------



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

elite1msmith;1025311 said:


> not saying this isnt a terible thing to happen, but the location of where the snow was stacked wasnt due to staking, fact is, if you cant go over the curb with the snow then it should have been removed with a loader


Oh I agree i was only trying to say any possible precaution is a good one!!!


----------



## Madsider (Nov 6, 2008)

*To stake or not to stake...that is the question:*

Whether 'tis nobler in the forum to suffer
The slings and arrows of former plow-guys,
Or to stake curbs against an edge of grass,
And by plowing end them? To tip-edge: to scrape;
No more; and by a scrape to say we endure
The ear-ache and the thousand curb shocks
That cutting edges are put to, 'tis a consternation 
Devoutly to be avoided. To tipedge, to scrape;
To scrape: perchance to kill grass: ay, there's the rub;

I say...Damned if you do...damned if you don't.


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

Did somebody say steak? You got me all excited.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

When you have alot of machines running and people not always familiar with certain sites, you can't go wrong with staking. I have never heard anyone ever say. "Damn I wished I never staked that property" Plus have you guys ever got a 12" storm on a brand new property. If you are the only driver I wouldn;t bother staking either.


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

JD Dave;1025614 said:


> When you have alot of machines running and people not always familiar with certain sites, you can't go wrong with staking. I have never heard anyone ever say. "Damn I wished I never staked that property" Plus have you guys ever got a 12" storm on a brand new property. If you are the only driver I wouldn;t bother staking either.


Absolutely correct and at $7 a linear ft for curb staking is cheap! Not to mention staking cable boxes, irrigation boxes and similar stuff that you tend to forget is there after 20hrs of plowing.

I think the staking in the picture could guide commercial airliners into that lot.......


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

snobgone;1025624 said:


> I think the staking in the picture could guide commercial airliners into that lot.......


The airport is right there to,if you put flashing lights on them you may get a plane landing there.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

MSS Mow;1024992 said:


> Well unfortunately, we can not all be as good as you are. For most of us, stakes are necessary to prevent complete destruction of the landscaping, curbing or just the grass. Once this stuff is covered up with several inches of fresh snow, you can't see where it is, and to "feel your way around slowly with the plow" is simply irresponsible and reckless. Not only can you cause significant damage to the property, but also to your plow/truck. I'm not saying one needs as many as are in the pictures here, but a few strategically places stakes can save a lot of grief, and money.


Irresponsible and Reckless i geuss that is why i'm the forman for a large landscaping company that has trust in me not to hit anything when i go out plowing for him when i have 25 miles of property with just one trip around that take 4 passes to clear one road and with parking lots in each section with curbs and walkways in front of the cars but if you need me to come to you and help you with plowing you could pay my way and put me in one of your lots with 12" of snow and i'll show you how to do it i'm not saying it will be done in a timely matter but that is to be expected when i'm training someone but it will be done right with no damage to the property or my truck


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

maxximus98;1025302 said:


> Too anyone who says stake aren't necessary. You should come plow my schools. The playground areas do not have curbs. Oh and if you go off asphalt there is sand. Now I don't usually stake where there is a curb because you can generally find them. On the other hand the last contractor didn't push snow far enough and left it where the busses drop off the special ed. kids. One of the kids jumped out of bus onto snow bank, slid under bus and got ran over because no one saw him go under. So if a stake saves me from that I will put as many as possible!!!


very sad to hear and never want to hear something like this but i think stakes would not help in this matter and snow should never be piled up in an unloading zone at a school kids will be kids they see snow and want to play in it i drove a bus for years and would not be able to live with my self if something like this would of happened if i was behind the wheel but i do know with special ed kids there is someone to take them off the bus depending on there condition if they need assistance or supper vision that just gives me another thing that i have a problem with is having kids in elementary school being aloud to walk home from school and cross a busy streets even though there is a crossing guard there but there is no parent on the other side what happens down the street i hear about this all the time on the TV never turns out good would never let my young kid walk home at that age but this is very sad and i geuss we have to think ahead for what can happen if we put the snow here or there


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

sjones;897245 said:


> I would like to plow the chick in the grandview pic!!!!! Will not need any stakes to guide me around that!!!!!!!


you realize that's GV in drag right? :laughing:


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

*stakes*

Uuummmmmmm, . . . .. .. . .. .. Where do you put the snow?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ALC-GregH;1025781 said:


> you realize that's GV in drag right? :laughing:


You like?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

well, next year, we well be staking things, we have two lots that one of my guys knocked out a bunch of curb, we can fix it ourselves, and we try to be careful about finding curbs, but in this case, the curbs really sucked, and the skidsteer just drove right through them.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

iceyman;896817 said:


> maybe thats his only account and he made too many stakes


lol, HUGE stakes too. Lipinskis stakes sites like that, just with regular markers haha. Ive seen places where they plow and theres 1000 stakes on a site that needs 200, and 90 on a site that needs 9 :/

They must send out their crews early with trucks full of stakes and say "LET ER RIP! 9 guys staking a half acre site lol. Yeah this is a lipinski jab:laughing:


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

elite1msmith;1025281 said:


> stakes are nessasary? The only thing i ever stake is when the grass joints to the pavment with no curb, i would think if you are out at your lots plowing them regularly you can still tell where most of the curbs are with minimal effort. Abotu the only thing i stake is a res. customers drive way becasue we all know they go nuts if you take out 2 inches of their lawn


Yes, stakes are necessary in places. Curbs are the least of my worries though. I'm more worried about tearing about the lawns, the flower beds, the utility boxes, etc. Now I don't think you need to go overboard, but a few strategically placed stakes can really make a job a lot easier, and a lot less stressful.



Rock Boat;1025667 said:


> Irresponsible and Reckless i geuss that is why i'm the forman for a large landscaping company that has trust in me not to hit anything when i go out plowing for him when i have 25 miles of property with just one trip around that take 4 passes to clear one road and with parking lots in each section with curbs and walkways in front of the cars but if you need me to come to you and help you with plowing you could pay my way and put me in one of your lots with 12" of snow and i'll show you how to do it i'm not saying it will be done in a timely matter but that is to be expected when i'm training someone but it will be done right with no damage to the property or my truck


If all you're plowing is roads and lots with curbing, of course you don't need much, if any staking. Plowing along curbing is easy. It's the low lying stuff that's a problem. Now why would I pay for you to come train me, when $12 worth of stakes will save me thousands in potential damage??? Look, I'm sure you are much more knowledgeable about plowing, but a simple task such as staking a property is not just for us "rookies". It's called an insurance policy. We could all go out and plow our accounts without stakes, but why would we? Why take that chance when a 30cent stake could have prevented that $500 mistake? Accidents do happen, even to "foreman of large landscaping companies that are trusted to not hit anything".


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

If all you're plowing is roads and lots with curbing, of course you don't need much, if any staking. Plowing along curbing is easy. It's the low lying stuff that's a problem. Now why would I pay for you to come train me, when $12 worth of stakes will save me thousands in potential damage??? Look, I'm sure you are much more knowledgeable about plowing, but a simple task such as staking a property is not just for us "rookies". It's called an insurance policy. We could all go out and plow our accounts without stakes, but why would we? Why take that chance when a 30cent stake could have prevented that $500 mistake? Accidents do happen, even to "foreman of large landscaping companies that are trusted to not hit anything".[/QUOTE]

i do plow driveways and other stuff with out curbs to alot of time you know where the grass starts and blacktop ends i could see maybe staking a lot if its the first time doing it or if you have multiple employees plowing but you should of had them visit the lot that you will have them doing and get any problem areas in there head but if you have done this lot several years in a row why would you stake it you should know the lot like the back of your hand and i would think with your contracted lots you are not going to wait till there is 12 inches of snow to start your plowing so with a few inches on the ground you should be able to find the areas you don't want to damage but on the other hand when you are traveling between your contracted lot or you are finished for the day and someone stops you and says my plow guy couldn't make it because of to much snow and he over booked himself will you plow my lot that has 12 plus inches on it your not going to say to the guy no i can't do it because there is no stakes and i don't know what i'm doing you will ask the guy alot of questions and plow what you can see at a slow speed not to damage anything and for the stuff that you have question about you will get out of your truck and walk over to find a curb or grass area with your foot or a shovel most likely you can tell by trees and shrubs where everything is at or get you close to where you would be easy knowing there is something close so when your plow drops of and pushes the grass back alittle you could just tell the customer you are pre edging for spring clean up and mowing season that is comming up


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

Now that we got this great stake debate going my question would be what kind of liability would there be if you have these stake's out on maybe a side walk or in a parking lot when after the storm a day or two we get the thaw doring the day and the freeze at night depending on your zero tolerence but you can't get it every time unless you camp out there and still think you will find the one that no matter how good you are that you have someone walking down the walk way or in the parking lot and they find the frozen area and slip and fall and land on one of your stakes and stab them self or poke and eye out or some kids playing around and pull them out and use them as swords and poke one in the eye do you think you won't be responsible so that .20 cent stake that saved you from a thousand in damage just cost you 10's of thousands in legal fees and 100's of thousand in medical fees and claims fees 

now i would think this don't happen much if any that we know of but i don't stake just for this reason i will take my chances on the damage grass grows back curbs and plows can be fixed but if you take your time and know your lots and ask questions when your not sure you won't have to worry about any of the damage


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Rock Boat;1026313 said:


> Now that we got this great stake debate going my question would be what kind of liability would there be if you have these stake's out on maybe a side walk or in a parking lot when after the storm a day or two we get the thaw doring the day and the freeze at night depending on your zero tolerence but you can't get it every time unless you camp out there and still think you will find the one that no matter how good you are that you have someone walking down the walk way or in the parking lot and they find the frozen area and slip and fall and land on one of your stakes and stab them self or poke and eye out or some kids playing around and pull them out and use them as swords and poke one in the eye do you think you won't be responsible so that .20 cent stake that saved you from a thousand in damage just cost you 10's of thousands in legal fees and 100's of thousand in medical fees and claims fees
> 
> now i would think this don't happen much if any that we know of but i don't stake just for this reason i will take my chances on the damage grass grows back curbs and plows can be fixed but if you take your time and know your lots and ask questions when your not sure you won't have to worry about any of the damage


Pretty much sums up how I stand on the subject.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

Bajak;1026403 said:


> Pretty much sums up how I stand on the subject.


hey bajak i geuss we are the only one's that feel that way about stakes


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Rock Boat;1027438 said:


> hey bajak i geuss we are the only one's that feel that way about stakes


Nah..I'm sure there is plenty more of us. Especially now after your last post.

A company I worked for in the past had a woman trip over a stake. She never got hurt thankfully, but she ripped a boot. It cost the company a pair of winter boots. It did have the potential of costing them more though.

I wont say using stakes is "unprofessional". I will ask though, why would anyone voluntarily open themselves up to even more potential liability, than they already have, if it is unnecessary?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

guess I'll just ahead of the cure of not staking.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bucks Co Pa may have gotten pounded this year but what is your average snowfall for the season and how many nights do you plow?

In this area we average 70 something, our seasonal contracts are based on 20 to 30 pushes. 2" per hour snowfall isn't uncommon at all. 4" with even a small amount of wind and at 3am a parking lot will look like a white desert (ice cream or sand, your choice cause I can't find spell check).

I'm sure you could plow up here without staking but you ain't creeping around our lots at 2mph searching for edges or curbs. We plow edge to edge, the whole lot - it would not be possible up here if you didn't stake. Windrowing to an edge doesn't work, after 20-30", the edge is 2 foot into the parking lot, islands just flat out disappear. 

I highly encourage all competitors to not stake, it'll make it a bit easier for us to grow.


----------



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

*Money to be made*

Not to change the thread but has anyone every made and sold stakes? A few years ago a co worker ended up with a 2 foot 2 by 2 pointed stake on her desk. When I asked about it I found out her husband makes the in the spare time. This stake was 2 ft long and he got 2 bucks apeice for them. He was making hundreds of them for a contraction company. He got started by being a smaller contractor and knowing where to sell them. So a 2 by 2 sold for a buck a foot in stake form.

J & B


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

J & B Lawncare;1027574 said:


> Not to change the thread but has anyone every made and sold stakes? A few years ago a co worker ended up with a 2 foot 2 by 2 pointed stake on her desk. When I asked about it I found out her husband makes the in the spare time. This stake was 2 ft long and he got 2 bucks apeice for them. He was making hundreds of them for a contraction company. He got started by being a smaller contractor and knowing where to sell them. So a 2 by 2 sold for a buck a foot in stake form.
> 
> J & B


I buy the same stakes, 4 feet long (Not sure what good a 2 foot long stake is), for about $.40 each. I own over 10,000 of them, and usually buy a few thousand more before the start of each season, so a buck a foot wouldn't cut it for me.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

framer1901;1027503 said:


> Bucks Co Pa may have gotten pounded this year but what is your average snowfall for the season and how many nights do you plow?
> 
> In this area we average 70 something, our seasonal contracts are based on 20 to 30 pushes. 2" per hour snowfall isn't uncommon at all. 4" with even a small amount of wind and at 3am a parking lot will look like a white desert (ice cream or sand, your choice cause I can't find spell check).
> 
> ...


I totally agree.

See my previous post about the number of stakes we use. That being said... During one winter season, we've probably got more stakes in the ground than most (no, we're no super heroes who don't need stakes to plow). And, in 21 years, I've never been sued for someone impaling themselves on a stake, or having a kid poke an eye out, or having someone steal one of our stakes and commit a murder with it. I guess we've just been lucky.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

framer1901;1027503 said:


> Bucks Co Pa may have gotten pounded this year but what is your average snowfall for the season and how many nights do you plow?
> 
> In this area we average 70 something, our seasonal contracts are based on 20 to 30 pushes. 2" per hour snowfall isn't uncommon at all. 4" with even a small amount of wind and at 3am a parking lot will look like a white desert (ice cream or sand, your choice cause I can't find spell check).
> 
> ...


we average around 20" to 30" a year and we get the 2" an hour here to and the wind and you have to remember we are right in line for noreaster's that can dump alot in alittle time i go out every time it snows from a dusting to what ever i'm the first one on the job and the last one to leave then i have my own stuff to take care of on a dusting i'm out a minium of 6 hours just salting so we get a far share of snow plowing

i'm sure you read my last post didn't say i would be creeping around a lot at 2 mph searching for curbs i would be plowing what i know and what i can see then when i'm unsure of some thing i will get out and take a look and i plow from edge to edge myself i'll tell it another way you live in an area and you plow in that area saying it's 10 to 20 mile radius you won't be going beyond that because its not cost affective but you should have a good idea of whats out there because you live in the area and you most likely have been in that lot a few times and for your contracted lots you will look at them before you plow but if you are inbetween jobs or are done for the night you are not going to tell someone that you can't plow because its not staked some people chose to do it i'm not one of them i just feel it could open you up to more then you need


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Madsider;1025573 said:


> Whether 'tis nobler in the forum to suffer
> The slings and arrows of former plow-guys,
> Or to stake curbs against an edge of grass,
> And by plowing end them? To tip-edge: to scrape;
> ...


What *Ham let* this poster in?


----------



## Putty (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not saying that we shouldn't use stakes (We do a light stake out for our lots), but freaky things can happen. Last year a mailman in our area died when he fell and put a fiberglass maker through his eye into his brain! 
http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2009/02/postal_carriers_death_ruled_ac.html


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

Putty;1027652 said:


> I'm not saying that we shouldn't use stakes (We do a light stake out for our lots), but freaky things can happen. Last year a mailman in our area died when he fell and put a fiberglass maker through his eye into his brain!
> http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2009/02/postal_carriers_death_ruled_ac.html


that is said to hear but thats just my point exactly (no pun intended) why take the chance but if you have to you would be placing them in places that you have concern its just like if you are out driving to work you have a slight chance of having an accident but if you are a comercial driver or a snow plower and you are out 10 or 15 or more hours a day your chances of having an accident will go up considerably so by putting out a few stake here and there you have less of a chance but the more stake's the more you have a chance of some thing happening just like its been said here in previous post you have alot of risk just plowing the lot why would you increase it more


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

framer1901;1027503 said:


> Bucks Co Pa may have gotten pounded this year but what is your average snowfall for the season and how many nights do you plow?
> 
> In this area we average 70 something, our seasonal contracts are based on 20 to 30 pushes. 2" per hour snowfall isn't uncommon at all. 4" with even a small amount of wind and at 3am a parking lot will look like a white desert (ice cream or sand, your choice cause I can't find spell check).
> 
> ...


Average around 160" 50-60x for seasonal. We have a lot of drifting to deal with and I prefer to keep the snow off the islands to cut down on the depth of the drifting. So the stakes would only be in my way. Plow curb to curb also.


----------



## Madsider (Nov 6, 2008)

*You got somthin against ham?*



heather lawn spray;1027651 said:


> What *Ham let* this poster in?


I guess they will let anyone in here!


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Funny, you doan look Jewish

Sure, go ahead and *Shake spear* at people


----------

